# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  ž مقتطفات حول الرضاعة الطبيعية  ž

## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

**
*متى تبدأ الأم فى الإرضاع من الثدى؟*  

*أكد الأطباء على أن الإرضاع من الثدى يبدأ من اليوم الأول للولادة , كما يفضل البدء في الإرضاع مبكراً وفي غضون النصف ساعة الأولى بعد الولادة.* 
*وهناك عدة أسباب لضرورة الإرضاع مبكراً:*
*ً* 
*1- من الممكن أن يكون لبن الثدي قليلاً في ذلك الوقت لكن الإرضاع المبكر يساعد على بدء إدراره سريعاً.* 
*2- تقوية رابطة الأمومة بين الأم ورضيعها.* 
*3- الرضاعة المبكرة من الثدي تساعد على إنقباض الرحم وتمنع حدوث النزيف بعد الولادة.*  

*كم من الوقت يستغرق إرضاع الطفل؟*  
*يجب السماح للطفل أن يرضع لأطول مدة يرغبها , في البداية تكون فترة الرضاعة قصيرة وكلما كبر الطفل تزداد فترة الرضاعة لأنه يحتاج إلى غذاء أكثر.* 
*ويفضل عدم تحديد وقتاً ثابتاً بالدقائق لكل رضعة كما لا يفضل أن تسحب الأم ثديها من طفلها دون مبرر فهذا سيشعره بالإحباط والغضب.*  
*كم شهراً تستمر الرضاعة من ثدى الأم؟* 
*يجب أن تسمتر الرضاعة من ثدى الأم أطول فترة ممكنة , ومن الأفضل أن تستمر الرضاعة لمدة عامين , كما يفضل أن تستمر الرضاعة إلى أكثر من ذلك , وذلك لأن لبن الأم قد يكون كافياً لسد إحتياجات الطفل حتى عمر 6 أشهر تقريباً دون أية إضافات خارجية أخرى.* 
*كما أكد الأطباء على أن تستمر أهمية لبن الأم أثناء العام الثاني والعام الثالث من عمر الطفل و لكن مع الإهتمام بإضافة أغذية خارجية مفيدة فهذا يُزيد من نمو الطفل ويحميه من الإصابة بالأمراض المعدية , كما أن التوقف المبكر عن الإرضاع قبل إكمال عمرعامين يحرم الطفل والأم من مزايا عديدة.*  
*متى يحتاج الطفل أغذية أخرى غير حليب الأم؟* 
*عند بداية الشهرالخامس من العمر تقريباً قد يحتاج الأطفال الرضع إلى أغذية أخرى إضافة إلى حليب الأم , وقد أشار العلماء إلى أن الطفل الذي لا يكسب أي زيادة ملائمة في الوزن قبل الشهر الرابع من العمر فإنه قد يحتاج إلى عدد أكبر من الرضعات.* 
*كما أكد الأطباء على أن إرضاع الطفل من صدرأمه يجب أن يكون قبل تقديم أي أطعمة أخرى له حتى يكون إدرارحليب الثدي لفترة أطول.*
*كما أكد الأطباء على إضافة الخضراوات المسلوقة أو المقشورة إلى غذاء الطفل الرضيع بعد الشهرالرابع من عمره مرة على الأقل كل يوم , وذلك لأنه كلما تنوع طعام الطفل كلما كانت الفائدة أكبر.*  
*هل ينبغى أن يرضع الطفل بضع رضعات من قارورة الرضاعة ؟* 
*الإجابة بالطبع لا , وذلك لأن الطفل الصغير لا يحتاج إلى أي رضعات من القارورة , كما أكد الأطباء على أن إرضاع الطفل من الثدى لمدة طويلة وعدد مرات أكثر , وذلك لأن لبن الثدى وحده يمد الطفل بكل ما يحتاجه من عناصرغذائية حتى عمر 6 أشهر.* 
*كما أكد الأطباء على عدم إستخدام القارورة , وذلك لعدة أسباب:* 
*1- صعوبة التنظيف.* 
*2- إحتوائها على عدد من الجراثيم , قد تكون سبباً فى الأصابة بأمراض خطيرة.* 
*3- كما أن الحلمات الصناعية تجعل الطفل يكره الرضاعة من الثدى.*  


*كيف تعرفين بأن الطفل حصل على كمية كافية من الحليب ؟*  
*توجد عدة علامات جيدة تدل على ذلك منها :*  
*1- تبليل الطفل لستة أو ثمانية حفاظات باليوم .* 
*2- زيادة وزن الطفل 100 إلى 200 جرام كل أسبوع .* 
*3- رضاعة الطفل ساعتين إلى ثلاث ساعات - أي حوالي 8 إلى 12 مرة باليوم .* 
*4- المظهر الطبيعي للطفل ، اللون ونعومة الجلد ، نشاط الطفل .* 
*كما أكد الأطباء على إذا كان وزن الطفل يزيد تدريجياً ويبلل العدد المذكور من الحفاظات يومياً ، فلا داعي للقلق حتى لو كان الطفل يريد مزيداً من الحليب , والكثير من الأمهات يقلقن عندما لايكون هناك كمية كافية من الحليب في الثديين ، فكمية الحليب لاتعتمد على حجم الثديين ، فالأثداء الصغيرة والكبيرة تحتوي تقريباً على نفس العدد من الغدد وتختلف فقط في كمية الدهون الموجودة.*  
*هل من الممكن أن يتم إرضاع الطفل ليلاً أم لا؟* 
*أشار الأطباء إلى أن صغار الأطفال قد يحتاجون إلى الرضاعة ليلاً , وخاصة خلال الأسابيع الأولى بعد الولادة , وذلك لأن الطفل يستيقظ غالباً أثناء فترة الليل جائعاً.* 
*في عديد من بلدان العالم تحتم العادات والتقاليد على الأم أن ينام الطفل بجوارها وهذه عادة مفيدة فالطفل ينعم بالدفء القادم من جسد أمه والعديد من الأطفال يرضعون من الثدي ليلاً دون إيقاظ الأمهات.* 
*كما أكد الأطباء على أنه لايوجد أدنى خوف من أن تتسبب الأم وهي نائمة بجوار طفلها في إختناقه أثناء تقلبها , وهذا لا يحدث إلا إذا كانت الأم تحت تأثير مخدر قوي مثلاً بعد العمليات الجراحية.*  
*أكد العلماء على أن الرضاعة الطبيعية تزيد من مستوى الذكاء لدى الأطفال , كما حذر العلماء من أن الرضاعة الطبيعية لفترة تقل عن 3 أشهر عقب ولادة الطفل قد تؤدي إلى التأثير سلباً على مستوى الذكاء لديه.* 
*كما أجرى باحثون دراسة على نحو 350 طفلاً تتراوح أعمارهم بين 13 شهراً و5 سنوات لمعرفة الفترة التي حصلوا خلالها على رضاعة طبيعية وعلاقتها بمستويات الذكاء والقدرة على التحصيل , وكانت النتائج على النحو التالى:* 
*1- الأطفال الذين حصلوا على رضاعة طبيعية لمدة تقل عن 3 أشهر أكثر عرضة لإنخفاض مستوى الذكاء إلى أدنى من المتوسط.* 
*2- الأطفال الذين حصلوا على رضاعة طبيعية لمدة 6 أشهر أو أكثر كان مستوى الذكاء لديهم طبيعى.*  


*مشكلات تعترض الرضاعة الطبيعية*  
*تتعرض الأم في بداية الإرضاع من الثدي لإصابات في ثدييها قد تمنعها من الإرضاع ثم لا تلبث أن تعود للإرضاع بعد معالجة هذه المشكلة الناشئة.* 
*ومن أهم تلك المشكلات:*  
*1 ـ آلام ووخز أثناء الرضاعة , وهي تنشأ خلال الأسبوع الأول من الإرضاع وهي على نوعين:* 
*أ ـ ألم تحس به الأم في أسفل البطن وهو ناشئ عن تقلص الرحم ليعود إلى حالته وحجمه الطبيعيين.* 
*ب ـ آلام ووخزات في حلمة الثدي تدوم لعدة ثوان أثناء الرضاعة وتختفي بعد ذلك.* 
*2 ـ الحلمة المنكمشة أو المتقلصة:* 
*وهي ما تسبب للطفل الإنزعاج ويبدأ بالصراخ لعدم إستطاعته المص ويمكن التغلب على هذه المشكلة بفرك الحلمة بالإصبعين ودلكها برقة , وإذا لم تنجح هذه العملية فيمكن إستعمال درع الحلمة وهو عبارة عن حقنة مطاطية تنتهي بأنبوب زجاجي بشكل مخروط يوضع فوق مقدمة الثدي ويساعد الطفل على الرضاعة ويستعمل فرع الحلمة بصورة مؤقتة حتى ينتهي التقلص والإنكماش.* 
*3 ـ الحلمات المتشققة:* 
*ينشأ التشقق والتقرح في الحلمة بسبب مص الطفل لها بدلاً من مص الدائرة المحيطة بها بكاملها وقد يصاحب التشقق ألماً يستمر كلما أرضع الطفل.*
*ويجب على الأم أن توقف الإرضاع من الثدي أو تخفيضه من حيث الوقت أو عدد المرات وإستعمال المرهم أو الكريم الذي يصفه الطبيب لمثل هذه الحالة كما يمكن إستعمال درع الحلمة الذي تحدثنا عنه في هذا الموضوع في إصابة الحلمة المنكمشة أو المتقلصة.* 
*وهناك أيضاً وسائل أخرى للتخلص من التشقق بتجفيف الحلمة بتعريضها للهواء لمدة ربع ساعة وترك حمالة الصدر مفتوحة وإزالة حشية الحمالة الواقية من البلل في حالة إستعمالها والتركيز على الثدي الآخر لإرضاع الطفل لمدة يوم أو أكثر حتى تجف التشققات وتزول.*
*ويتم بعد ذلك إرضاع الطفل من هذا الثدي لمرات قصيرة يومياً تزداد تدريجياً حتى لا تعود الأم وتشعر بالألم وإذا عاد التشقق فلا بد من العودة لإتباع الإجراءات والراحة مرة ثانية.* 
*4 ـ تضخم الثديين:* 
*ويتسبب ذلك نتيجة لإمتلاء تجاويف الثديين ويصيب الدائرة السوداء المحيطة بالحلمة بتصلب وإنبساط مما يسبب الألم للأم والإزعاج للطفل الذي يعجز عن إدخال الجائرة في فمه والرضاعة ولا يستطيع أن يمص غير الحلمة التي تصاب بالتشقق والتقرح.*
*ولعلاج هذا التضخم تعتمد الأم على تليين الدائرة السوداء حول الحلمة بإعتصار اللبن بالضغط على هذه الدائرة لإخراج القدر اللازم من اللبن المختزن ويعطى الثدي للطفل لإمتصاصه في الوقت الذي تتابع فيه الأم الضغط حول الدائرة السوداء ويستمر التضخم عادة لمدة يومين أو أكثر.*
*يتــبع*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

** 
*5 ـ إحتقان سطح الثدي الدموي:* 
*هو تضخم يصيب الثدي بكامله فيالإرضاع ونادراً ما يتكرر حتى فطام الطفل.* 
*كما ينصخ الأطباء بتدليك الثدي مع إستعمال الكريم الباردالدائرة صبح صلباً ويسبب الألم والإنزعاج للأم ويدوم لمدة يومين أو ثلاثة ويصيب الأم خلال الأسبوع الأول من دون إستعمال المراهم أو الكريم , حتى تتمكن الأم من الإعتصاروتتراوح مدة التدليك من 3 ـ 5 دقائق مرة لتجنيب الثدي من الإصابة بالإلتهاب , ويتم التدليك من أطراف الثدي وحتى الدائرة السوداء ثم تدليك هذه واحدة يومياً.* 
*وفي حالة الشعور بالألم الشديد تستخدم قطع من القماش المبلل بالماء الساخن قبل التدليك , وعند إنزعاج الأم من ثقل الثديين الناجم عن الإحتقان والتضخم تستخدم رباطاً متيناً أو حمالة صدر كبيرة , أما الإعتصار فيتم بواسطة اليد أو بإستعمال حقنة خاصة من المطاط مستديرة الشكل تنتهي بطرف زجاجي يشبه البوق تساعد على إعتصار اللبن من الثدي.* 
*6 ـ تحجر الثدي:* 
*وهو تضخم يصيب الثدي بتثبيت فتحة البوق فوق الدائرة السوداء والضغط على الحقنة المطاطية فيخرج اللبن.< في جزء منه فقط وخارج الدائرة السوداء ويتم العلاج بوضع القماش المبتل بالماء الساخن ثم تدليك المنطقة المتحجرة ووضع كيس الماء الساخن فوقها بين فترات العلاج والإمتناع عن إرضاع الطفل من الثدي المتحجر.* 
*7 ـ خراج الثدي:* 
*وهو عبارة عن بقعة متقرحة أو أكثر وتكون داخل الثدي ويبدو الجلد فوقها أحمراللون وتتم معالجة هذا التقرح بواسطة الطبيب وليس هناك ضرورة لإيقاف الإرضاع من هذا الثدي.*  

*صعوبات خاصة بالأم ...* 

*الحلمة الصغيرة أو الغائرة*  
*ينصح أثناء الحمل بتدليك حلمات الثدي ومحاولة ابرازها. ويلاحظ أن الطفل لديه قوة امتصاص فيستطيع أن يبرزها. ويمكن إذا تعذر هذا استعمال الحلمة الصناعية او الكاوتش، فإذا لم يتمكن الطفل بعد كل هذا من الرضاعة وازداد بكاؤه وجوعه فلا مفر من اللجوء للرضاعة الصناعية.* 


*تشققات الحلمة*  
*قد تؤدى إلى تكوين خراج بالثدي وهى تحدث عند محاولات نزع الحلمة من فم الطفل. ويجب المحافظة على الحلمة جافة باستمرار وتجففيها بعد كل رضعة ودهنها ببعض الكريمات المرطبة المغذية على ان يتم غسلها و إزالة الكريم قبل الرضعة التاليةو يفضل استعمال الملابس الداخلية القطنية لأن الألياف الصناعية تظهر حكة و تشققات.* 


*هجمة اللبن واحتقان الثدى* 
*مقصود به إفراز اللبن المفاجئ في غدد الثدى وقنواته في اليوم الثالث او الرابع بعد عملية الوضع ويكون عادة مصحوبا بزيادة في الحجم واحمرار بالجلد وبروز للأوردة الدموية السطحية وأحيانا ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة.*
*ولتجنب هذه الأعراض يجب تفريغ الثدى أولا بأول. فإذا لم يستطع الطفل القيام بعملية تفريغ الثدي فيجب على الأم ان تقوم فورا بتعصير الثدي بيدها او صناعيا باستخدام الشفاطة مع وضع كمادات دافئة على الثدى. وتعتبر هذه المشكلة سببا هاما في عدم حصول الطفل على لبن الأم.* 


*خراج الثدي :* 
*ينشأ عن التشققات وعدم تصريف لبن الثدى أولا بأول. ومن أعراضه شعور الأم بآلام نابضة في الثدي المصاب حتى منطقة تحت الابط ويصاحب هذه الأعراض ارتفاع ملحوظ في درجة الحرارة.وعند تكون الخراج فعلى الأم أن تمتنع نهائيا عن إرضاع الطفل من الثدي المصاب، والذهاب فورا إلى الطبيب منعا لانتقال الميكروبات إلى الطفل عن طريق اللبن.* 


*تأخر نزول اللبن*  
*الاضطرابات النفسية والقلق يؤديان إلى تأخر نزول اللبن في ثدي الأم. ويلاحظ أن الأم التي تتمتع باستقرار نفسي تفرز فعلا كمية وفيرة من اللبن. ومن العوامل التي تساعد على الاسراع في افراز اللبن التبكير في الرضاعة، والرضاعة الصناعية وسهولة حصول الطفل على حاجته من اللبن عن طريق الحلمة الصناعية يؤديان غالبا إلى رفض ثدي الأم وتفضيل زجاجة اللبن.* 

*عدم كفاية اللبن من الثدى* 
*يكون لبن الثدى قليلا:* 
*- إذا كان الطفل يبكي بعد الرضاعة مباشرة*
*- إذا وضع يديه في فمه*
*- إذا ظهرت عليه اعراض الامساك مع براز جاف داكن اللون*
*- إذا لم يزد في الوزن.* 


*يكون اللبن كافيا* 
*- إذا كان الطفل يخلد إلى النوم بعد الرضاعة لمدة ساعتين أو أكثر*
*- إذا ازداد وزنه باطراد خلال العام الأول من العمر حسب الجداول ومعدلات الوزن.*
*- وهناك دلائل خاصة بالأم كالشعور بامتلاء الصدر قبل الرضاعة وبفراغه بعدها.* 
*إذا كان اللبن غير كاف حسب الدلائل السابق ذكرها تبدأ الأم والطبيب التفكير في إعطاء لبن خارجى رضعة او اثنتين*
*أما إذا استمر الطفل يعاني من الجوع وما زال ادرار اللبن ضعيفا فيمكن للأم أن تكمل رضعة من الثدي برضعة صناعية حتى يتحول الطفل تلقائيا إلى الرضاعة الصناعية.* 


*مشاكل الرضاعة خاصة بالطفل...* 

*- ضعف القدرة على الامتصاص*  
*وتعتبر من المشاكل المتعلقة بالطفل المبتسر ( راجع مقالة طفلى مبتسر ) وفي هذه الحالة ينصح باستخراج اللبن من الثدى عن طريق التعصير ثم اعطائه بالمعلقة أو عن طريق الزجاجة او الحلمة الصناعية أو اللجوء إلى اللبن الصناعي.* 


*- انسداد الأنف* 
*يؤدى إلى صعوبة تنفس الطفل أثناء الرضاعة ويحدث نتيجة تراكم بعض افرازات عملية الوضع ويتم علاج هذه الظاهرة باستخدام نقط أنفية مخصصة للطفل توضع قبل الرضاعة.* 


*- طفل ينام أثناء الرضاعة اويلهو ولا يرضع او يبكى ويرفض الحلمة* 
*وقد يكون سبب النوم أن لبن الثدى غير كاف فيمل الطفل من الرضاعة. أما إذا نام الطفل بعد ثلاث دقائق رضاعة فإنه غالبا يكون قد حصل على كمية كافية من اللبن.*
*والبكاء بعد الرضاعة مباشرة لا يشترط أن يكون الجوع أما إذا قلت المدة عن ثلاث دقائق رضاعة يجب إرضاعه مرة ثانية فإذا تكرر البكاء يترك بعد التأكد من أن سريره غير مائل للبرودة وأنه لا يرغب في التجشؤ.أما الطفل الذي يلهو ولا يرضع فقد يدل ذلك على الرغبة في الفطام في الرضاعة والأكل بالملعقة.* 

*الرضاعة ونفسية الأم...* 
*يبدو أن الرضاعة الطبيعية لا تفيد الأطفال فقط، بل تؤثر بصورة إيجابية على الأمهات أيضا.*
*فقد اكتشف باحثون في كندا أن الأمهات اللاتي يرضعن أطفالهن بصورة طبيعية أقل استجابة للأحداث الموترة، والمواقف المزعجة، من أولئك اللاتي يتغذى أطفالهن على حليب الزجاجات!*  
*ووجد الباحثون في مركز البحوث العلمية بمستشفى دوغلاس التابع لجامعة ماكجيل الكندية، بعد دراسة استجابات التوتر عند 25 أم مرضعة و25 أخريات لا يرضعن أطفالهن طبيعيا، أنجبن طفلا واحدا أو أكثر، تم تعريضهن لأنواع مختلفة من المواقف الموترة، سواء عاطفية، مثل مشاهدة أحداث محزنة، أو الودود في حلقات علمية ومحاضرات، وقياس مستويات هرمون التوتر "كورتيزول" في عينات اللعاب، التي جمعت منهن، أن الأمهات المرضعات لم يصبن بالتوتر مثلما أصيب غيرهن في جميع المواقف، التي تعرضن لها.* 

*ولاحظ الباحثون وجود مستويات أقل من هرمون الكورتيزول لدى المرضعات في جميع المواقف، مما يعني أن المرضعات أكثر قدرة على التمييز بين المؤثرات المهمة والأقل أهمية، وهي قدرة فريدة تعجز عنها الأمهات، اللاتي لا يرضعن أطفالهن طبيعيا، وهذا التأثير يظهر أيضا استجابة للحدث الموتر، ولكنه كان أوضح عند المرضعات المجربات، أي من أنجبن العديد من الأطفال، وهو ما يضيف فائدة أخرى للرضاعة الطبيعية بعد الولادات المتكررة.* 
*وأظهرت نتائج الدراسة أن الأمهات اللاتي يتغذى أطفالهن على حليب الزجاجات أكثر حساسية وتفاعلا مع التوتر، الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى تشتت انتباههن، وعدم حصول الصغار على الرعاية المناسبة. ويرى الخبراء أن هذه الدراسة قد تتيح التوصل إلى فهم أفضل لحالات الكآبة، التي تصيب النساء بعد الولادة، فإذا ما تم فهم تأثير الرضاعة الطبيعية في إكساب الأمهات قدرة على فلترة الأحداث والمواقف الحياتية الموترة، فسيصبح بالإمكان معالجة كآبة ما بعد الولادة بسهولة، أو منع الإصابة بها* 

*مشكلة النوم والرضاعة*  
*هناك بعض الأطفال الذين يرغبون في النوم كل يوم ويرضعون قليلاً بعض الأحيان فإذا كان وزن الطفل لا يزيد ولا يبلل 6 أو8 من الحفاظات في اليوم فلابد من إيقاظه وإرضاعة كل ساعتين باليوم.* 
*وهناك بعض الإرشادات التى ينصح بها الأطباء أثناء عملية الرضاعة:* 
*1- التغير بين الثديين كل 10 دقائق لكى تبقى رغبة الطفل فى الرضاعة أطول فترة ممكنه.* 
*2- ضم الطفل إلى صدر الأم.* 
*3- تحريك اليدين على جسم الطفل.* 
*4- التحدث إلى الطفل أثناء الرضاعة , فقد يساعدة على الرغبة فى الرضاعة وإبقائة يقظاً.* 
*منـــقول*
*تحياتي*
*..الضحكة البريئه..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*موضوع جميل أختي ضحووووكة*
*وانا من مشجعي الرضاعة الطبيعية*
*بس كانت مشكلتي مع السوق في الشهور الأولى*
*ماكنت أقدر أروح ( بحكم الرضاعة الطبيعية )*
*وفي مرة جربت ودخلت محل واحد بس وبعدها ( الملا بدأ الصياح ) وهو على العربة* 
*وظليت كل بالمصلى معاه* 
*ومليت* 
*وقلت لأخواتي خلنا نرجع البيت والله زهقت* 
*قالوا لي اخر مرة تجين معانا* 
*ولما كبر ومشى أخذته بعد السوق* 
*وبدل مااتسوق صرت أنا وراه* 
*ألحقه وهو يدف العربة* 
*يعني في مشكلة مع الشوبينق سواء صغير او كبير*
*مشكوره حبوبة على الموضوع المفيد*
*ودمت بخير*
*اختك*
*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*أهلاً اختي عيون لاتنام*
*اني بعد معاش أأيد الرضاعة الطبيعيه احس الأصطناعيه مو عدله*
*أحس تسبب امساك ليهم*
*أما هدي خيوه صدقتي مشكله هم ادا رحتي معاهم السوق* 
*ادا صغير تعالي ورضعيه وادا كبير العبي الصيده معاه*
*فأمي ادا بتروحي السوق تشفط لأختي وتخليها معاي*
*<<<<عاد اني استانس مخليين ويايي صغنونه ونااسه*
*تسلمين عيوني ع المرور*
*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه*
*لاعدم ولا خلا*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

موضوع اكثر من رائع يا ام عباس :blink: 

أحسه شمل نقاط مهمه للأم حول الرضاعه 
فائدته كبيره وخصوصا ً للي أم لأول مره
وماكان  مجرد مقتطفات بالعكس 

كــــــل الشكر لك

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*أهلاً بكِ اختي ملكة سبأ*
*هع من الحين مسميين روحهم ام عباس ماشاء الله<<<*
*إن شاء الله كل أم أو أم عما قريب تستفيد*
*تسلمين عيوني ع المرور الرائع*
*ربي يعطيك ربي الف عافيه*
*لاعدم ولاخلا يارب*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتو على الطرح ..

موضوع قيم .. يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------

